# Anatomy work by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get pleasure!
Avni Alsancak


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is good. It is amazing what you can do with MS Paint.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Yep, is maybe your best 

But you have been doing a great work with all of your digital paintings!


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you,kindly Fanki!


----------

